# Redmoor wood... Where do I find it?



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

So... I have a new 30 gallon Oceanic cube that is all set up except fish, plants, and wood. What's the hold up? I'm dead set on doing a tank with branch-y wood. I really don't want to deal with waterlogging manzanita. 

Does anyone have any experience with Redmoor? does it need water logging? does it need boiling to remove tanins? Finally, where in the heck do I get it? I've found two places

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/e_w?catID-20122/cat_name-Redmoor+Root+Wood
has some nice pieces 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11_238
Doesn't have pictures of actual pieces.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

It will probbably need soaking/boiling to waterlog and remove tannins. Manzanita is pretty easy...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Running Manzanita through a dishwasher a few times with no chemicals seems to have worked great for a number of ppl- waterlogged it and removed tannins all at the same time.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

wouldnt there still be chemicals in the dishwasher from the last times wash?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never done this personally, b/c I have a built-in rinse aid compartment that I can't empty.

But some ppl reported that they ran the dishwasher a few times with no chemicals first to clean it out before adding the Manzanita.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

ashappar said:


> there are some interesting pieces at that link,
> I was pretty keen on this piece :
> http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics....0122&cat_name=Redmoor Root Wood&prodID=248309
> 
> manzanita isnt that much of a hassle. I float it and brush it off a couple times as it soaks. Its usually down by the next weekly water change.


I was instantly drawn to that piece... but the dimensions are too big for my tank 

I really want to do the redmoor wood. I would like to have more options... If I have to I will order from the green machine. The dishwasher is a great idea! I don't think the residual soap from the dishwasher will be an issue. I've washed my hands with soap between working in different tanks, and I've also put fish in tupperware that came from the dishwasher.

anyone else have experience with redmoor and/or know where to get it?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I guess I found closure. I ordered these two pieces.


















now I need to get my hands on some flame moss :icon_twis


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I almost bought that big piece that looks like an old tree. Until they gave me the correct freight costs (the website doesn't calculate correctly to the US) which was about $80 shipping for the one piece.
It's nice wood and worth it, but that piece would've required a little cutting on my part. Still waiting for the perfect piece..


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

prototyp3 said:


> I almost bought that big piece that looks like an old tree. Until they gave me the correct freight costs (the website doesn't calculate correctly to the US) which was about $80 shipping for the one piece.
> It's nice wood and worth it, but that piece would've required a little cutting on my part. Still waiting for the perfect piece..


I was speaking to the owner of my LFS and he brought up the issue of customs. I hope that won't be an issue clearing this wood to the US. 

Did you call or email them? i need to get in contact with them to make sure this will be ok.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

MedRed said:


> I was speaking to the owner of my LFS and he brought up the issue of customs. I hope that won't be an issue clearing this wood to the US.
> 
> Did you call or email them? i need to get in contact with them to make sure this will be ok.


Customs *could* be a concern, but I doubt it. It's dead wood, so it shouldn't pose any weird dangers like live goods could.

I actually placed the order online, using Paypal. I received an email from them telling me the 6 pounds shipping cost was for incountry orders only, and that they would get back to me with an exact freight to the US. Later in the day the follow up email came with a quote of 39 pounds, or roughly $80. They then cancelled the order like I asked. Good people to deal with, I'm sure they'll answer any questions you may have.

Keep us posted! I was going to bite the bullet and get it, but then the seiryu stone became available. I'm going to do a mountain scape in my hex, but that piece would look great in another tank, if you don't beat me to it. :icon_bigg


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

prototyp3 said:


> Customs *could* be a concern, but I doubt it. It's dead wood, so it shouldn't pose any weird dangers like live goods could.
> 
> I actually placed the order online, using Paypal. I received an email from them telling me the 6 pounds shipping cost was for incountry orders only, and that they would get back to me with an exact freight to the US. Later in the day the follow up email came with a quote of 39 pounds, or roughly $80. They then cancelled the order like I asked. Good people to deal with, I'm sure they'll answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Keep us posted! I was going to bite the bullet and get it, but then the seiryu stone became available. I'm going to do a mountain scape in my hex, but that piece would look great in another tank, if you don't beat me to it. :icon_bigg



i definitely will. i'll start a journal. Where did you find seiryu stone? did you preview individual pieces before you bought it? I really wanted to get some. Just picked up some black jasper instead. i might eat the jasper and pick up the seiryu. The big piece that looks like a tree won't work for me. I would have put it in a tank i just finished 3 weeks ago if i was in the mood for this type of tank at the time. My next tank is going to be mini reef and then i think i will be done...


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I wonder if someone here bought one of the pieces I was looking at. I was contacted today and they told me one of those pieces (don't know which one) went out yesterday.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

prototyp3 said:


> I was going to bite the bullet and get it, but then the seiryu stone became available. I'm going to do a mountain scape in my hex, but that piece would look great in another tank, if you don't beat me to it. :icon_bigg


OK... i did bite the bullet and get it. It was the first piece I wanted, but I didn't want to hack on it. I came to my senses and realized a little cutting wouldn't hurt anyone. I'm going to try not to keep the cutting to a bare minimum. If only i'd found this before. I could have placed it intact into my 40 stretch hex. I'll update on buoyancy and tannins when it comes in.


----------

